# Yes... ANOTHER ONE! RenaultSport Clio 182 in Black Gold! Swissvax Shield!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I swear I've done one of these Clio's before!! :lol::lol:

This particular example travelled over from Hinckley near Leicester to me, for a Light Correction detail to eliminate any swirling and reduce and deeper scratches present, in what was supposed to be a day, but turned into a 16 hour session!!

Some befores:


DSC01947 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01948 by RussZS, on Flickr

IronX working its magic on the wheels, safely remove the pitted brake dust:


DSC01951 by RussZS, on Flickr

After safely cleansing with IronX and Tardis, the clay didn't have much work left to do, as usual just small traces of tree sap:


DSC01956 by RussZS, on Flickr

After drying safely, the car was assessed for defects, paint thicnkess and various polishing combinations were tested to identify the optimal combination to allow us to remove the majority of the defects and also finish down perfectly, ensuring the car leaves hologram free. Most of the work was completed with Megs 101 via Optimum MF Cutting Discs, then refined with Scholl S20 via Rupes BigFoot and Black Menzerna Finishing Pad, to remove the very light micromarring from the MF discs.

Some correction shots - please note some deeper defects remained as this was a light correction detail, but the car was massively improved:


DSC01958 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01961 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01970 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01971 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01975 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rear quarter before:


DSC01976 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC01977 by RussZS, on Flickr

Roof before:


DSC01979 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC01980 by RussZS, on Flickr

The RenaultSport badge had been changed (badly) by the previous owner, so this was to be removed and the area cleaned up in preparation for the new badge:

Before:


DSC01985 by RussZS, on Flickr

Debadged:


DSC01989 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:

(Slightly out of focus - apologies)


DSC01992 by RussZS, on Flickr

Britemax used on the exhaust:


DSC01994 by RussZS, on Flickr

After polishing was completed, the car was thoroughly rinsed off to remove any polishing dust:


DSC01996 by RussZS, on Flickr

I finished with Swissvax's Shield, to help protect the car over the Winter months:


DSC01998 by RussZS, on Flickr

Mint Rims was used on the alloys:


DSC02019 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some finished shots:


DSC02000 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02005 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02006 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02008 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02017 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02020 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02022 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02023 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02024 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02025 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02031 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02032 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading! 


DSC02037 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

You'll be able to do these in your sleep soon Russ! Done a V6 Clio yet?

Looking great for an enhancement, it's a nice colour with the gold flecks!


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice work mate, black paint is a b***h!!


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

What a colour. Love that gold fleck


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> You'll be able to do these in your sleep soon Russ! Done a V6 Clio yet?
> 
> Looking great for an enhancement, it's a nice colour with the gold flecks!


Cheers Jon - Just the one Liquid Yellow V6 but I'm talking to the owners of 2 of the 3 Acid Green ones too!

Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job as per normal.

I really miss my Black Gold 182, really is a stunning colour all polished up. But as any black car always showed the dust and dirt easily!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

stunning as always Russ


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Stunning russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Good job Russ


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top job russ. I can contest to how awkward this paint can be, you definitely have your combos for it down mate

Looks sweet


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Car looks stunning russ, too job! Out of interest, are these a bit of a bu&&er to polish then? I keep threatening to remove all the holograms from my mates black gold but he isn't that worried about it and said for me to not waste my time...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They are quite possibly the most difficult paint to correct, it's soft and hard at the same time somehow!?

I've certainly had enough practice now but this one was very hard work, in fact the Brabus was easier!!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice job mate. I'd defy anyone to have a problem with that finish!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Hardest finish to correct? Great I only realised about 2 weeks after I bought mine that it is black with blue flecks after the sun finally came out!

Is it all of these types of paint or just the clio specific?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Good work Russ and some nice pics there too. :thumb:

One thing, should have put some air in the off side rear tyre.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Stunning colour when corrected mate, the flake popping out in the pictures are amazing!

Great job, bet the owner was over the moon!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

stunning work here!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks very nice, :thumb:.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

Russ.


----------



## Mr bean (Aug 20, 2012)

Another good looking Clio Russ :thumb: i no how much trouble you went threw to correct the paint on my Arctic


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work Russ! 3rd last pictures looks amazing.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Russ, once again...perfect! So glossy!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words all, massively appreciated.

Russ.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Top work as always Russ :thumb:


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh wow amazing.
It puts mine to shame.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely as always mate


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, appreciated.

Russ


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice work mate, looks stunning!:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------

